# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Shooty Fruity, Oh Rudy, A whop bop-a-lu a whop bam boo

## Medjes

Je me fends d'un petit topic pour vous inciter fortement à prendre SHOOTY FRUITY




Je l'ai découvert via la plateforme Vivesport, mais il est dispo aussi sur playstation. Et une fois que j'aurais clos mon abo gratuit, je l'achere via Steam, pour le moment je le vois à 19.99€, et meme sans promo, ça les vaudrait. 

Alors, c'est quoi ce jeu ? 

Et bien c'est très simple: vous êtes caissier dans un supermarché, et vous scannez et passez les produits dans la glissière. Mais comme dans les étages de la direction, ils doivent manigancer des trucs pas clair à base d'OGM et d'Uranium, figurez vous que des fruits passent à l'attaque ! 




Heureusement, vous allez pouvoir débloquer tout un tas d'armes plus puissantes (ou précises) les unes que les autres, au fur et à mesure de votre progression dans les niveaux. Il va donc falloir enchainer scannage des produits, qui vous apportent divers bonus temporaires pour vos armes (un bonus tous les X articles), et bien sur, dégommer l'invasion de fruits. Les armes vous parviennent par une glissière au dessus de votre caisse, et n'ont qu'un nombre de coup limités. Après, elles cassent, et il faut en rattraper une autre. 

Le jeu est vraiment bien foutu, re jouabilité pas mal (certains niveaux sont chaud pour choper les 3 étoiles des objectifs), et l'ambiance est top. Mention spéciale à la voix off en français, de la directrice adjointe, dont les commentaires qui étrennent la partie sont non seulement hilarant, mais avec un ton vraiment fendard. "Le problème, c'est qu'en fait vous êtes mauvais. Très, très mauvais.".

Bref, un excellent jeu de shoot, sur lequel on passe pas mal de temps... Pas de multi malheureusement.

----------


## JulLeBarge

ça à l'air débile mais marrant, je testerais via l'abonnement vive, merci pour le retour !

----------


## vectra

Testé hier via le Viveport également. Je suis moins dithyrambique pour le moment, mais j'ai vraiment accroché. Un jeu de tir sans prétention, vraiment bien réalisé, profondément débile, et étonamment addictif. c'est une belle réussite. 

Comme déjà dit, on doit à la fois tenir une caisse (scanner des articles et les envoyer vers le tapis roulant) et choper des flingues qui défilent au dessus de la caisse (cherchez pas à comprendre) pour abattre des fruits mutants qui viennent se plaindre pas contents. Ca n'a aucun sens, mais on doit enchevêtrer les deux tâches et le résultat est complètement pêté. Mais très fun. Evidemment, les tâches sont liées dans le gameplay: on peut réussir la mission en scannant assez d'articles en mode fort alamo, le nombre d'articles scannés débloque des armes plus lourdes, etc...

Les armes se vident au bout d'un moment, et le rythme de défilement des armes n'est pas toujours rapide: on se surprend donc à décrocher des armes (pleines) à l'avance, surtout lorsqu'elles sont assez puissantes, sachant qu'une baisse de perf en caisse va se traduire par le défilement d'armes moins bonnes.

Pour la peine, c'est la première fois que je vois des guns en VR sans mire ni viseur, avec le point d'impact matérialisé sur la cible: pas étonnant comme choix au vu des tâches qu'on doit paralléliser, avec la plupart du temps une main qui s'occupe de la caisse et l'autre qui tire. 
Bref: on est très occupé dans ce jeu, et les mains et la tête bougent beaucoup même si le corps est totalement statique. On peut donc jouer totalement assis sans devenir une grosse patate somnolente.

----------

